# Is Doordash good?



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Just signed up, to maximize my income especially weekdays from 2 to 4:30pm as I don’t like turning on the Uber and Lyft rides to avoid school requests. Sometimes I go to the airport during that period but it is usually slow and the only other option I have is UE.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> Is Doordash good?


Depends which restaurant you pick up from, just be sure you don't let the customers see you tasting their food.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

It’s okay. Having to sign up for hours sucks if you’re in a saturated area.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> It's okay. Having to sign up for hours sucks if you're in a saturated area.


Certain areas are offering Dash Now at anytime with no schedule if your driver rating is at a specific level.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

"Is Doordash good?"

I'll answer with a question.

Is doo doo good?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

espizarro83 said:


> Just signed up, to maximize my income especially weekdays from 2 to 4:30pm as I don't like turning on the Uber and Lyft rides to avoid school requests. Sometimes I go to the airport during that period but it is usually slow and the only other option I have is UE.


Every market is different regarding DD/GH/UE. In general, 2-4:30 are not busy times in food delivery during the week. That's after lunch and before dinner.



MontcoUberDriver said:


> It's okay. Having to sign up for hours sucks if you're in a saturated area.


If you are a "Premium" Dasher now you don't have top sign up. You can go on and off anytime you want. Completion rate has to be above 95% and rating 4.7 or higher. You also have to have completed at least 200 lifetime orders and 100 orders in the previous month. You are also supposed to get ping preference. Not sure if it's in all markets yet.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I like it to help fill slow times. Or when I only want to work a short period of time and stay close to home.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Every market is different regarding DD/GH/UE. In general, 2-4:30 are not busy times in food delivery during the week. That's after lunch and before dinner.
> 
> 
> If you are a "Premium" Dasher now you don't have top sign up. You can go on and off anytime you want. Completion rate has to be above 95% and rating 4.7 or higher. You also have to have completed at least 200 lifetime orders and 100 orders in the previous month. You are also supposed to get ping preference. Not sure if it's in all markets yet.


I remember seeing an email about that but I don't meet the qualifications right now.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Doordash is a slimy company. But they all are, so pick your poison.


----------



## spoonhonda (Oct 5, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> "Is Doordash good?"
> 
> I'll answer with a question.
> 
> Is doo doo good?


Do turd-burglers break in the back door to steal doo doo because it's good? haha

My point is that it all depends on who you ask. For some it's good for others it's not. For me DoorDash has been good in a lot of ways and I like it. But it's not easy to be really good at it and keep your Customer Rating up.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

I only clock in DD when my other gigs are slow and clock out. To me the pay for DD seems inconsistent. Sometimes a trip seemed worth it because extra during busy hours while another time it seemed like DD robbed my earnings. I agree with @Invisible that DD is a slimy company.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

spoonhonda said:


> Do turd-burglers break in the back door to steal doo doo because it's good? haha
> 
> My point is that it all depends on who you ask. For some it's good for others it's not. For me DoorDash has been good in a lot of ways and I like it. But it's not easy to be really good at it and keep your Customer Rating up.


----------

